# South Branch Ausable 8/26



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I know that everyone has salmon fever this time of the year but I thought it was time for another South Branch report. 
Although my heart was set on hitting the Ephrons but I just lept thinking about the swine that Ladykiller and I located on the South Branch. I pulled streamers with sinking line for four hours and it resulted in a skunk.
Then as the sun left and the moon came out I went back to the truck and switched to floating line and surface streamers (HLS Blasters and Zoo cougers) and I landed a pretty 15 inch Brown and had 7 quality charges! I am guessing they were all over the 14 mark except one that was probably 12. The swine didn't come out to play!!!

Saw no hatches during the day. The water it up a couple inches from last week but it is still very very clear!
It is really peaceful up there right now! Everyone is out after salmon or on the Trophy waters fishing white flies. Sneaking up on deer is a lot more intersting than running into other anglers on the river in my book!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Weezer,

What do you look for in a rod for streamer fishing? I was thinking about picking up a different outfit next year just for streamers. I think the fly rod I'm using now is a little too light - large/heavy streamers put a lot of strain on it. 

Mike


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I basically fished all year with a fast action 4wt, I could turn #4 flies alright but not with any distance. I just purchased a 6wt medium fast action and I was turning some flies that were 2 #4 long!!
I also throw a lot of streamers on the 8wt.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks Weezer. A stiffer action rod - that's what I was thinking of. Of course, I do have an 8 wt...


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Don't be shy,

If your after SWINE be prepared for SWINE!

Accept nothing less. Less makes you happy but Swine is what you are after.

Do Not forget that***

Go hardcore for the swine, you will be suprised as to what you get.. 

Forget the hatches, the big fish live on other fish!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Good point Billya.

I've been surprised several times, by swine, only to be broken off by fishing too light.

Most of our pigs, were feasting on crayfish. I'll have to learn to tie them, this winter.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

billya, 

You are correct, sir. Swine feed on swinelets.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Am I the only one who doesnt know what a HL Blaster is ?Weezer I d really like to know can you tell the HL blasters recipe? 
Heres one the manager at at Cabelas fishing dept today on my way home told me, a cream sparrow tied on a sturdy caddis/or egg hook ,either filoplume or similar colered maribou tail with black eyes is supposed to slay the salmon on their beds. 
thanks 
Gutenfishin!


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Lunker, my guess is 99% of the sportsmen on this site don't know what a HLS (Houghton Lake Special) Blaster is. As for the recipe, well, a photo will be the biggest help short of buying one. When I get my digital camera I'll send you a picture of one. The only flyshop in the state that I know of that even carries them is Gate's AuSable lodge. The recipe is not the most fun to describe.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Outstanding I can hardly wait!


----------

